# What's Your 'Perfect' Tank?



## Tayster100 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, just out of interest which type of fish would make up your favourite tank? This is if you didn't have to worry about price or filtration, just pure personality and look of the tank. Choices include south American, central american, Malawi, saltwater etc but if you have another favorite group it would be great to hear. I found it hard to choose, but I would have a reef for the unbeatable color.

It will be interesting to find out what you guys think :thumb: 
Thanks


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

A group of frontosa would be my favorite. First thing I setup when I win the lottery... well, maybe after I get back from a month in Hawaii.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

1 of everything. It's too hard to choose, but maybe a tank with Emperors, a giant planted, and fronts.


----------



## Philip221 (Feb 11, 2013)

a pair a angler fish


----------



## Schweitzer1214 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mine would be a single oscar with some colonies of smaller fish(big enough to survive my oscar). And I can't forget about my two green terrors!


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

A peaceful all male mbuna tank...


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Tanganyikans. I like the way you can combine groups of fish with totally different looks, all of which are cichlids, and observe inter as well as intra species behavior. The larger the tank, the more possibilities open up for you. I sometimes dream about flooding the entire basement of an old house


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

fmueller said:


> Tanganyikans. I like the way you can combine groups of fish with totally different looks, all of which are cichlids, and observe inter as well as intra species behavior. The larger the tank, the more possibilities open up for you. I sometimes dream about flooding the entire basement of an old house


Now that's a thought. I would miss looking at the tank from across the room but swimming in it may make up for that.
Now that my oldest has gone off to college, I have suggested that we seal her room with glass and make it into an aquarium. Not sure if my husband likes the idea though.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Prob better to go see it for real SCUBA hols. :wink: 
Pretty much anything I can do (even with no bugget restrictions) second best.

Seriously a room of water for all different habbitats in lake Tang?
Nope you would need something like Thierry Henry's tank.

All the best James


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I just want a massive south american tank that i can swim in, dive in, float on top in a floating chair while smoking a cigar with a widescreen tv, and see my living room when i'm below the waters surface.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Erm Corection. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... plans.html
Not that the Dailymail is a reliable sorce to quote from.
Kind of like my own pipe dreams.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

all male mixed african tank. if possible 10ft long tank.

houses malawi mbunas/peacocks/haps, some vics, some riverines, some tangs, some mbo volcano cichlids.
all africans...

thats a wild dream


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

My perfect tank would be a 5000 gallon tank Full of every tang i could fit in it.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Dream tank: 1000 gallon Oscar tank with breeding pairs

Reality tank: 150 gallon Oscar tank with a breeding pair


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I pretty much have it set up right now...

I've kept fish for the majority of the last 40 years, and when we moved from Canada back to the US 3 years ago, we had 14 tanks. Didn't want to go that route again and didn't want the fish taking over my life again, so we have one tank stocked with our favorite mbuna. I would not keep them as single males, though. Half the fun of keeping mbuna is their breeding behavior!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

http://theaquaticgazette.com/2011/04/25 ... vate-tank/

Except with haps and peacocks, LOL.

I'd like a marine tank with zoanthids and a fish or two as well. This one has an actual chance of happening.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

DJRansome said:


> http://theaquaticgazette.com/2011/04/25/takashi-amanos-private-tank/


You can also see these on YouTube:






And more of the finished tank:


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

THAT is an amazing tank. The second video, it looks too overgrown with plants though.


----------

